# summer plans any one?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

any summer plans??? im looking into dog training colleges so i might be buissy with school still i dont mind at all though as long as i can enjoy the sunny days!! i'll probobly do a little here and there mostly out door activites with onyx nothing too extreme. i hope we get a lot of lightning storms though i love lightning in the summer i hope it would happen more often.

maybe i'll go to florida for a week or so but thats about it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nothing special here. Swimming, camping, riding the jet ski, and summer classes.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

spend as much time near water or in the AC as I can lol! I can't deal with the heat makes me feel like I can't breath...................... I hate hot humid air


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

the only thing that we are planning is our wedding on July 26th and heck that is enough!! no even going on a honeymoon. can't leave the girls!!! we are taking days off work and just spend the time with them. oh, i forgot fixing the bathroom, laundary room, putting gutters on the house, and covering the back yard with mulch. i think that is enough for now and i might have time to go golfing!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations litter mates, and I too will simply be doing some DIY work this summer. We're going to replace the windows, remove the carpet and install laminate flooring, and paint the walls in 2 rooms. Oh, and get the roof done, I sure hope that's all I have to do this summer LMAO. Maybe I'll squeeze in some days to hit the river or lake.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

workin and more workin, beach, some theme parks, adventure island(water park- finally hot enough ), ridin, the ride of the century in st.l<--im sooo flippin excited!!!, and visitin family-in-law in st.l.....


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> workin and more workin, beach, some theme parks, adventure island(water park- finally hot enough ), ridin, the ride of the century in st.l<--im sooo flippin excited!!!, and visitin family-in-law in st.l.....


are you all riding your bikes to StL.???


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

litter mates said:


> the only thing that we are planning is our wedding on July 26th and heck that is enough!! no even going on a honeymoon. can't leave the girls!!! we are taking days off work and just spend the time with them. oh, i forgot fixing the bathroom, laundary room, putting gutters on the house, and covering the back yard with mulch. i think that is enough for now and i might have time to go golfing!!


congrats!!!!:cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There is never enough time to get everything done. But we need to put on a roof. I want to tear down some old buidings hopefull sell a couple more horses and then we are going to set-up a flyball course and an agility course in the one horse pasture. WOrk and maybe this year go to a few pow-wows.


Congrats Littermates on your up-coming wedding:clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> spend as much time near water or in the AC as I can lol! I can't deal with the heat makes me feel like I can't breath...................... I hate hot humid air


ME TOO! I can't stand this hot humid weather. makes me crabby as hell. I need to move north. I'm not doing anything this summer but working. Story of my life. :hammer:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

litter mates said:


> are you all riding your bikes to StL.???


ha ha no way its a 19hr drive from here and we like to drive straight through, we trailer them. i cant imagin 19hrs on a sport bike, screw that lol. and plus last time we went up there we left after dinner and planed to have a easy night drive but it POURED all the way out of fl and i mean hurrican pouring we were trailering the bikes and our trailer was only a single axcel we werent able to go above 50-60mph...its normaly supposed to take 3 maybe 4hrs to get out of fl. i think it took us close to 6. it sucked i dont know what we would have done if we were on the bikes.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

litter mates said:


> the only thing that we are planning is our wedding on July 26th and heck that is enough!! no even going on a honeymoon. can't leave the girls!!! we are taking days off work and just spend the time with them. oh, i forgot fixing the bathroom, laundary room, putting gutters on the house, and covering the back yard with mulch. i think that is enough for now and i might have time to go golfing!!


Congrats on the wedding. :clap:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> ME TOO! I can't stand this hot humid weather. makes me crabby as hell. I need to move north. I'm not doing anything this summer but working. Story of my life. :hammer:


same here hot weather SUCKS perfect temp is low 70's. i remember as a kid weather didnt phase me snow, i'd stay out untill my hands face and fett were completely numb hot humid summer, i would stay out ALL say running around with my dogs and at the time step sister and my brothers building forts catching frogs and snakes or just looking for fun. now i hate both the heat and snow. (the snow is only nice to look at)


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> ha ha no way its a 19hr drive from here and we like to drive straight through, we trailer them. i cant imagin 19hrs on a sport bike, screw that lol. and plus last time we went up there we left after dinner and planed to have a easy night drive but it POURED all the way out of fl and i mean hurrican pouring we were trailering the bikes and our trailer was only a single axcel we werent able to go above 50-60mph...its normaly supposed to take 3 maybe 4hrs to get out of fl. i think it took us close to 6. it sucked i dont know what we would have done if we were on the bikes.


yeah i drove from tampa to pensicola in a hellious rain storm an it was worse than driving in snow ( took 8hrs ). had to go like 30mph wouldn't want to ride in that on a bike!!! 19 hours on a crouch rocket would take a lot out of you!!! plus i think your back would start hurting!!

thanks everyone for the congrads, we are looking forward to that day!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i road up to springhill(2hrs) fomr where i live and i was on the back w/ my bf when i got off my back my legs my arms, wrist everything was killin me. it hurt to get off i felt like i was walkin around bow legged lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> same here hot weather SUCKS perfect temp is low 70's. i remember as a kid weather didnt phase me snow, i'd stay out untill my hands face and fett were completely numb hot humid summer, i would stay out ALL say running around with my dogs and at the time step sister and my brothers building forts catching frogs and snakes or just looking for fun. now i hate both the heat and snow. (the snow is only nice to look at)


I love the cold weather but the heat sucks. When I was a kid I would get sick as hell if I stayed out in the hot weather. No fun. If I'm not swimming, I'm staying in the A/C.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

eh i dont really like eaither. if its snowy i stay inside read a book and enjoy the snow from the comfort of my own couch. hot pull out the ac!! or go swimming at a lake or something i dont like beaches the seaweed makes my hair stink and chlorine from pools gives me a headache. but low 70's im out all day playing with my dog or going for walks!!


----------

